# DIY Shocks and Springs?



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

I recently got a good deal on some Tokico HP shocks and springs. I've read Z31's instructions on the install, but I'd like some input on how difficult (or not) the install would be if I did it myself. 

I'm comfortable under the hood of my z31, but haven't attempted any suspension work as of yet. Gimme some advice, guys!


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

if you have a safe and reliable spring compressor its not bad, un bolt the struts from the body, and spindles. compress the springs with the spring compressor and take the nut loose from the top of the strut and CAREFULLY release tension on the spring.
installation is the reverse of assembly
if you dont know what your doing though i recommend you pay someone who does. This is a potentially dangerous procedure. just think about the spring flyin loose eh.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Only problem is when the shocks don't want to come off. The hardest part about it will be breaking bolts loose.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Also make sure that if you have electric shocks that you get the correct replacement part number for them. You you have the regular normal old shocks they should have a different part number also.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Also make sure that if you have electric shocks that you get the correct replacement part number for them. You you have the regular normal old shocks they should have a different part number also.


It is an NA...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Whoever had my car switched over to the KYB non controllable shock set-up and of course I bought turbo ones. I had to buy new towers, which was ok since they were old anyways.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Whoever had my car switched over to the KYB non controllable shock set-up and of course I bought turbo ones. I had to buy new towers, which was ok since they were old anyways.


And this is relevant how?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> It is an NA...


Whoa Whoa.....dont tell me youre in a bad mood now too......It is relevent b/c were having a conversation? I think that is still legal?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Whoa Whoa.....dont tell me youre in a bad mood now too......It is relevent b/c were having a conversation? I think that is still legal?


What makes you think I'm in a bad mood? I just was wondering lol...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Oh, I thought you were getting all crazy I was like " great, just what I need is to get in another fight and get banned again-LOL


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Cool. Thanks, fellas. I think I will try this install myself, and I will certainly be careful with the spring compressor. I've just had some special bodywork done and custom paint, so I'm doing the springs/shocks/bushings next and rims/wheels last. I'll post pics after Sat when I get it back from Paint.

And feel free to add any more suspension install suggestions to this post--I'd like this to go without too many hitches, if possible.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

use WD-40 on the bolts and loosen the bolts on the top of the strut top hat before you take the struts out.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

91sentra said:


> use WD-40 on the bolts and loosen the bolts on the top of the strut top hat before you take the struts out.


Hah wish that WD-40 and break free were all that I needed. Start praying they aren't seized up.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

thats all i needed though my car was recently serviced and they replaced the bolts that connect the spindle to the strut. So it wasnt as hard as it probably is for you....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

91sentra said:


> thats all i needed though my car was recently serviced and they replaced the bolts that connect the spindle to the strut. So it wasnt as hard as it probably is for you....


Is your car a Z31? I know alot of other people that have had the exact same problem I have had with the exact same bolt that wouldn't budge. On shock came out easy took maybe 15 minutes the other one took a day until I just cut it out.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Is your car a Z31? I know alot of other people that have had the exact same problem I have had with the exact same bolt that wouldn't budge. On shock came out easy took maybe 15 minutes the other one took a day until I just cut it out.



Did you have to remove the spring to install the shock?


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

MaxQ said:


> Did you have to remove the spring to install the shock?


The fronts are struts, so yes. In the rear, the shock and spring are seperate.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

no i have a sentra but i used to own a Z32 until i sold it.......but yeah, i found it easier to replace the bolts rather than messing with seized up ones when i had to buy new struts. And yes the spring comes off to replace the strut.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

When replacing the struts it is an entire assembly. With the shocks you don't have to remove the spring unless your replacing it. Go look at the rear suspension set-up and compare it to the front and you will see what were talking about.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> When replacing the struts it is an entire assembly. With the shocks you don't have to remove the spring unless your replacing it. Go look at the rear suspension set-up and compare it to the front and you will see what were talking about.


Thanks for the clarification. I'll see if I can get it up on a lift today, or at least pull out the Haynes manual for a quick peek. I'll let you know how it goes. The car comes back Fri/Sat, and I'll probably start the install mid next week or next weekend.


----------

